# figuring out what to charge my screen printing customer?



## tim209 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Pricing*



beyondtees said:


> Has anyone done a pricing grid like Josh's but for Screen printing.
> 
> I am trying to come up with a price list but it would be easier to just drop in the different variables as they aren't always the same.


I to am looking to do a three color job for a friends jet ski shop. He has purchesed shirts(white) for me to do. This will be a std. 8.5x11 on the back. Maby a chest pic. also.

What kind of price sounds good for this type of job. Three screens, Plastico ink, Black,Orange,Lime Green(neon). Thanks TIM


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Pricing*



tim209 said:


> I to am looking to do a three color job for a friends jet ski shop. He has purchesed shirts(white) for me to do. This will be a std. 8.5x11 on the back. Maby a chest pic. also.
> 
> What kind of price sounds good for this type of job. Three screens, Plastico ink, Black,Orange,Lime Green(neon). Thanks TIM


Are you screen printing directly to the garment or using printed transfers?

What are your costs involved?


----------



## tim209 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Pricing*



Rodney said:


> Are you screen printing directly to the garment or using printed transfers?
> 
> What are your costs involved?


 
Direct to garment. My cost are emulsion on three screens,not sure what that is. They will pay for the Ink.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

why will they pay for the ink.

In order to qoute correctly you need to know the exact order.
3-clr back and 3-clr front or just a back?
total number of shirts being printed.
Typoe of shirt, Brand and color


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

I also would also throw in a screen charge.


----------



## tim209 (Feb 8, 2007)

Fluid said:


> why will they pay for the ink.
> 
> In order to qoute correctly you need to know the exact order.
> 3-clr back and 3-clr front or just a back?
> ...


 
Im goin to be doing 25 shirts to start with. These will be white shirts with 3 color back,1 color front. They wanted to do approx. 100- 150 all together.
They bought AAA's and F.O.L. Sizes are M,L,XL.

They oppted just to pay for the Ink 3 Quarts.1 black,1 green,1 burgandy. Will this be enough ink for 100-150 shirts?

Thanks again TIM


----------



## gtgraphics21 (Aug 31, 2009)

well depends how much ink of each color is on the design but it should be plenty of ink. Next time I would suggest doing everything yourself. I buy white T's for about 1.29 each, emulsion for about 60 a gallon, and ink for about 40 a gallon. If I was going to bid this job I first double the mark up on the garmet. 
Garmet 2.60
supplies 2.00 covers ink, supplies, rent heat and such
2.00 - 1.00 per color per location for labor cost- to pay me
since its 100 shirts i would charge 1.00 per color and you have a total of 4 colors, 3 on back and 1 on front
So my total bid would be 8.60 per shirt. 
Now since they are buying everything for you your not going to make much. LIke 3 or 4 dollars per shirt if you can even go that high. After you figure in overhead costs you arent making much
Does all that make sense?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

gtgraphics21 said:


> well depends how much ink of each color is on the design but it should be plenty of ink. Next time I would suggest doing everything yourself. I buy white T's for about 1.29 each, emulsion for about 60 a gallon, and ink for about 40 a gallon. If I was going to bid this job I first double the mark up on the garmet.
> Garmet 2.60
> supplies 2.00 covers ink, supplies, rent heat and such
> 2.00 - 1.00 per color per location for labor cost- to pay me
> ...


Do you realize this post was made in 2007?


----------



## gtgraphics21 (Aug 31, 2009)

haha that was a big waste of time. Thanks I should start paying more attention to the dates.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

The post might be 2 years old but the advise is still valid. Never allow the customer know your costs.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

hahaha...how does a 2 year old post resurface like this?

hahaha

Inked


----------



## Free Man (Feb 21, 2009)

and it surfaces yet again now in 2011, haha, just searched for prices on printing and this is what came up. still good info.


----------



## EPerezprinting (Jun 29, 2011)

Very! And its still funny! My question is where do find white t-shirts for $1.29?


----------



## Cavball9 (Sep 27, 2011)

EPerezprinting said:


> Very! And its still funny! My question is where do find white t-shirts for $1.29?


Unless you're buying in extreme bulk (container), you're not going to find anything of quality for $1.29 any more. Cotton & poly have gone up WAY too high to find prices like that.

You can still find them in the $1.40's though. Heritage Sportswear has white 29M's for $1.39 this week.


----------



## Casey1978 (Oct 30, 2014)

now 2014 and still here and still helping. thx 2yo late!!!!!


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Casey1978 said:


> now 2014 and still here and still helping. thx 2yo late!!!!!



???
Ok, I'm confused....


----------



## SirRukus (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey 8 years in the future and it helped us! Thanks much.


----------



## Merrony2016 (Jan 21, 2017)

Casey1978 said:


> now 2014 and still here and still helping. thx 2yo late!!!!!



2017 and still helping!!

Jack


----------



## thedawg28 (Jan 29, 2016)

Id love to find some of those $1.29 shirts in 2017


----------



## Merrony2016 (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm in the UK and managing to get heavy Gildan tees at £1.40pt which is pretty good considering the margin I can put them up at ?


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Check out this great video on pricing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWMBGs77jvM

It's super important to make sure you're pricing jobs profitably


----------

